# settlement visa updates??



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi i am applying for my husband to join me in the uk from pakistan. I applied on 5th aug 2015 biometics 7th august. Documents sent on 13th and i received acknowledgement letter from sheffield in 13th september (a month later). I receieved an email on 22nd october saying your application is not straightforward therefore will not he able to meet customer standard; this was before the 12 weeks were completed. The 12 weeks are now complete and i have not heard anything since. 

Please can someone tell me shall i wait for a response or contact them? If so, when?


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

What category Visa you applied for.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There are no guarantees that your visa will be processed in a certain amount of time and if you were informed that your application was not considered straightforward then you should expect it to take longer than the average processing time.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

ejw07 said:


> What category Visa you applied for.


Cat A


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

nyclon said:


> There are no guarantees that your visa will be processed in a certain amount of time and if you were informed that your application was not considered straightforward then you should expect it to take longer than the average processing time.


So i should not contact them?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can if you like. Use contact form at https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk.


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi I had similar email have you heard anything ???


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I sent an email on 12th nov and they replied saying there is a delay due to further enquires. What isnyour timeline?


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

Have you received an update yet?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

There is no update, im double minded whether inshould contact them again or not.


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear Aisha79,

Hang in there, I am sure you will receive the good news in few days time.

Kind regards,


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you pray for me too


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

Insha Allah. Just let us know when you get the good news.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have received the ihs refund from home office but no email, it seems to be a sign of refusal.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> I have received the ihs refund from home office but no email, it seems to be a sign of refusal.


You're right. Whoever's received the IHS refund have had their visa refused for whatever reason. You'll only know for sure why, when your spouse collects his passport.

Unfortunate.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

If that is the case then why have i not been sent an email from them?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> If that is the case then why have i not been sent an email from them?


Going by what other people have said on this and other forums about their IHS refund experience… Some received an email, some didn't, some received the refund 1st then email and some received their passport with the notice of refusal and then the IHS refund/email.

Read up on other peoples experiences, for a bit of an idea.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for your help, they seem to be a bit unfair to british citizens. Also, they has taken out more money from account account and gave back less.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Now they have sent me a processed email after the money was refunded into my account, only after i asked them for an update. I think this is a poor system.


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

I am really sorry to hear about your news, please update when you find out there reason for refusal.


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Aisha79 said:


> I sent an email on 12th nov and they replied saying there is a delay due to further enquires. What isnyour timeline?


Hi Aisha 79
I applied on behalf of my husban who lives in the carribbean

here is my timeline

Applied 25th June 2015
Biometrics appointment 13.8.15
email received from Sheffield asking to submit SAE so that they can return documents
email received on the 29.10.15 saying that the processing of our application was not straightforward and there would be a delay
2.12.15 I emailed UKVI enquiry service for an update and they informed us that the application has been processed and a decision has been made and that the documents are in the process of being returned to the VAC and that we have to be patient whilst administrative formalities are being undertaken. So nervous and have my finger crossed

As of today 5th December we are still waiting to hear the outcome !!!!!


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for your update. You may have read my recent updates; my husbands visa has been refused and money has been refunded into my account, with an email after i asked for an update. Documents have been returned with a pile missing and my husband has not been called to collect his passport. Do you know if inshould have a receieved a decision letter with my documents or just when my husband collects his passport?


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Aisha79 said:


> Now they have sent me a processed email after the money was refunded into my account, only after i asked them for an update. I think this is a poor system.


Hi Aisha

Im really sorry to hear about your news - It would be helpful if you could type out what they have put in the refusal letter. I will let you know the outcome of my case as soon as we know the decision. Happy to provide you with any further help. So so sorry.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you. They have not sent me a decision letter with my documents; im not sure if they usually do. My husband hasnt received a call yet to collect his passport either.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Unfortunately we do not know the reason of refusal yet, i will let you know


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Aisha79
My understanding is that they send the outcome letter to the applicant which us your husband.
What documents did you submit? I'm no expert but they usually refuse on one or mire if the three reasons... Financial requirements. Inadequate maintenance. Proof of genuine and subsisting relationship. Did you receive a decision made email or not and how soon after you submitted your visa application did they refund the IHS? Apologies for all the questions!


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I submitted my application on 5 th august, so they took 4 months to decide the outcome. Rhey refunded the money on 2nd dec without an email so i emailed them and asked for an update so later that evening they emailed me saying a decision has been made


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

What did the email say do you have a transcript of the wording of the email? Did you have a list of documents that you submitted as the sponsor?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Aisha79 said:


> I submitted my application on 5 th august, so they took 4 months to decide the outcome. Rhey refunded the money on 2nd dec without an email so i emailed them and asked for an update so later that evening they emailed me saying a decision has been made


I know this is stressful but you will not know if you have been refused and why until your husband gets back his passport. I hope this happens quickly as the wait must be horrible!


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

The email said a decision has been made and it will take some time for your documents to be returned to tou due to some administrative formalities. 

Yes as the sponsor i submitted documents too:

Affidavit (just a declaration of my name as the sponsor etc)
Accomodation- letter from parents, land registry, utilitie bills, mortage statement
Financial requirement- 6 of each, bank statements, payslips, bank receipts, p60 contract of employment, letter from eployer

Communication- wedding photos, after wesding photos, call history logs 
Etc 

I dont understand what they could have refused on


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks for your response please keep us all updated once you hear anything


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi i have received the reasons for refusal, i think its very unfair as i explained everything ok the application form


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have been refused on two reasons:

1. English test name does not match the same as passport

2. Company had ceased in august.

I explained that my husbands name is a foreign name therefore can be spelt and pronounced in different ways. The board had made a mistake with the spellings however, i requested if they can fix the mistake on this issue. They refused and said i will need to take another test. City and guilds had already misplaced my certificate and said i will need to pay for another one, i paid double the amount and later got the certificate. I believe this is not my fault and the eco did not take this into account. 

Secondly, I am still an enployee with the same company, if the employer wishes to change their company name\selll the company etc then it is totally their choice. I as the employee am not informed of any ins and outs or decisions made. I am just a paid continous employee. I have been given a chance to review this .

Any advice? 

Also, if i apply for a review, it will be a relief if they overturn the decision but if they do not, will they inform me or will they send this case for a hearing?


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Aisha how awful and it seems like a petty reason for refusal. Your best off asking one of the moderators on this forum as they have more expertise than I do. Send Joppa Nyclon or West Coast Canadian girl an email. They will be able to advise. You must type out the exact wording of the letter for them to be able respond first.
Good luck!


----------



## Tayy (Oct 22, 2015)

Aisha so sorry to hear this you have waited a long time as well!
that was very petty of them to refuse ur case under !!

how did they inform u about refusal by email to u or the spouse in pak??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You've failed because you didn't supply official letters or statements explaining the apparent discrepancies. If C&G isn't willing to provide an official explanation, you have no choice but to take another test. As for your employer changing names, this happens a lot (like merger, takeover etc) and your employer should have provided you with an official explanation, or didn't you ask for it?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

This happened after i applied


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I mean i appplied on 5th august and eco has stated that the company ceased on 31st but i was still a continuous employee and employers do not provide their employees with these typew of information. Should i review?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are responsible for informing UKVI for any material change happening after your application is submitted and before a decision is made, so you should have told them about the change of company name. It's no defence to say that as employee you are kept in the dark. It's the responsibility of the employer to inform their workforce about matters that affect their employment.


----------



## NewUser93 (Jul 29, 2015)

So sorry for your refusal. but with the right explanation you should be able to get a review with an overturn. 
Inshallah we'll hear ol


----------



## NewUser93 (Jul 29, 2015)

we'll hear good news. '


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Aisha79 said:


> I mean i appplied on 5th august and eco has stated that the company ceased on 31st but i was still a continuous employee and employers do not provide their employees with these typew of information. Should i review?


You have had several issue with your company since you started your spouse application. 
In Feb 2015 the company changed names, and you questioned the eligibility of having a new contract starting Feb 2015 - albeit it you having the same job in the same location.

In September you said it changed names again and had changed hands - again you retained the same job in the same location.

The ECO, checking up on your employment, found that the company you were employed by *in your application** no longer existed *- as you said it changed names and hands in September. So they assumed, correctly, since they had no other information to go on, and are not mind readers, that you were now unemployed since the original company no longer existed.

At the time the company again changed name and hands you should have obtained a letter from the new company giving details of the change AND your retention in your job with your continuing salary, and you should have informed the Home Office/Immigration office of this change.

They have quite rightly refused your application as they believe you are no longer employed.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, I have seen your posts, thank you for your reply. I would like some advice from you, so can you help me please? You are right that my company had several issues from the beginning however, when i applied i only used the name they had changed to therefore all payslips etc matched. I was a continious employee, even now. My employer can provide me with documents for this too. Do you think i can review this? The test had one spelling mistake for mt hisbands name instead of an a they put an i. I tried my very best for them to sort it out but they refuaed. I have now contacted them and they say then can issue another one with everything exactly the same dates etc. I also stated this problem on the application and provided afidavit. Shall i ask them to reprint the test or just review it on the same test? Thank you


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Please clarify the situation:

When you applied in August, (let us say that) the company name was XXXX.

Your documentation and payslips etc showed the company as XXXX

The ECO says that on checking your employment details they found that the company XXXX had ceased trading on August 31st.

Is the company you now work for ORIGINALLY known as XXXX but is now known as YYYY?

If this is the case then you need to provide documentation to show the company cessation and registration of new company AND your continuing employment. 

Whether this will reverse the refusal I don't know.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Crawford said:


> Please clarify the situation:
> 
> When you applied in August, (let us say that) the company name was XXXX.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. If i apply for a review, then am i allowed to send any more documents to them? If they decide to refuse the review will they let me kbow of will they send it court? 

Home office have not returned my financial requirement documents, i have requested but they only replied saying it has been escalated to the relevant department. On the refusal letter, the eco has not signed it or put any initials.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You HAVE to send documents which show that you are still employed by the new company and that you employment has been continuous over the past year and during the application.

Whether this is permitted maybe someone else can confirm and whether this new evidence will be sufficient to overturn the refusal I can't say.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help. I will find out for definite tomorrow,


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Joppa said:


> You've failed because you didn't supply official letters or statements explaining the apparent discrepancies. If C&G isn't willing to provide an official explanation, you have no choice but to take another test. As for your employer changing names, this happens a lot (like merger, takeover etc) and your employer should have provided you with an official explanation, or didn't you ask for it?


My employer did not provide me with any information and i was not aware of any changes. I was provided with a pay slip and the same salary was deposited into my account. My tax is also up to date, mt employer and his accountant have said we can provide all documents to show that you were a continous employee, therefore were not informed of any changes. 

City and guilds also said they can provide me with a letter stating the mistake was on their behalf and can reprint the certificate. Now im in a situation, i am not sure whether i should re apply, or appeal. Do you think there could be a chance for the decision to be overturned. Apparently court hearings are also taking up to a year. Please help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Possibly, with documents which would have been available at the time of original application but were not submitted.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Possibly, with documents which would have been available at the time of original application but were not submitted.


How will they know if the documents would have been available at the time or not? 

I applied on 5th august and the company issues arised on 31st august. What is the best option in my situaion? Do you think the decision could be overturned and if i am expecting this will this take several months?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In your case, it's a document that was available at the time your application was processed. They can tell from the sequence of events and logical deduction.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry for so many questions, but i wanted to ask do you think the decision could be overturned based on mu situation?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't tell. It may or it may not.


----------

